# Eheim 2215 questions



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I recently got a used Eheim 2215 and have some questions about it. The user manual is pretty much unusable due to water damage.

I took the thing apart to get rid of the scum left behind from it's previous owner, but being new to canister filters, I can't figure the darn thing out. First things first... the shaft that runs through the impeller is broken into three pieces. Do I have to purchase a replacement shaft, or is there something I can use in lieu of it? Here's a picture:










Second, there's a large assortment of... stuff. More pictures:



















Some of the stuff is quite obvious (media trays, media, spray bar, disconnects, etc). The intake strainer doesn't appear to fit anything and the two screw-knob looking things to the right of it... no idea what they're for. Also, those three round cap looking things... no idea.

Also, can I substitute a different tubing for the green Eheim tubing? From what I've got, it doesn't look like there is near enough. I was thinking regular clear tubing from the hardware store.

It also came with an Angstrom 2537 UV Sterilization Unit... but I'm not worrying about that right now (that's the thing in the lower left of the second picture).


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

take the green tubing with you to match it up with the clear tubing, as long as the inner diameter is exactly the same, it will work just the same as the green tubing


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

try to find a parts manual, or assembly manual online somewhere


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the eheim website has .pdf manuals for each of their filters, fwiw.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. As far as the online manual goes... it's really vague and doesn't help much.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Just get a new thing of tubing and cut it to the sizes you need. The manual is not hard to understand. It is not vague. It is not un-helpful.

You have TWO intakes... Dunno why.

Anyways the intake strainer fits onto the intake "U" tube and sits in the tank. You secure it with a bracket and connect that to tubing. The intake strainer is made for a variety of filters so has two connections inside. It doesnt 'perfectly match' the intake. The thing you have directly on top of the strainer is a return pipe to use with a lily output. It's an extra piece. You'll (obviously) need a new ceramic impeller shaft.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

<deleted due to lack of content>


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

aquariam said:


> The intake strainer is made for a variety of filters so has two connections inside. It doesnt 'perfectly match' the intake.


That explains why it looks so huge when I attach it to the intake pipe... just wasn't sure if it was supposed to look that way.



aquariam said:


> You'll (obviously) need a new ceramic impeller shaft.


Is there anything I can use aside from the ceramic one though? Maybe something I can purchase locally, rather than ordering a $6.00 part online and paying that much or more for shipping?

Pretty much anything that's nice and strong with the proper diameter SHOULD work, right?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Guams said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > You'll (obviously) need a new ceramic impeller shaft.
> ...


Have you tried asking a local fish store to order one for you? I don't know if petX would, but I suspect any decent LFS should be able to get you one... it might be a bit more than $6, but it should still be less than $6 plus $6.99 shipping.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I would not recommend attempting to use an alternative to the ceramic shaft. It is an intregal component of the filter. Do something wrong and you toast the filter. That impeller spins at massive speed, it it goes off center, you've warped the impeller casing, and the filter goes in the trash.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not only does he have two intakes, he also has an extra quick release


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Guams said:


> Is there anything I can use aside from the ceramic one though? Maybe something I can purchase locally, rather than ordering a $6.00 part online and paying that much or more for shipping?
> 
> Pretty much anything that's nice and strong with the proper diameter SHOULD work, right?


I wouldn't. I'd just use the correct part. You'll need tubing anyways.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

This may help a bit, though more with operation rather than assembly.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim%20Classic ... ctions.htm


----------

